# Officially Unofficial: Post Your Trek Pictures...



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Spec. forum has it, why shouldn't we? Sticky would be sweet.

Click mine to see [super] hi-res versions.


----------



## jgt_madone_newb (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice looking 5.2.

Here's my 5.1, which features more of the "fast black" than any other model  :


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

MB1 needs to get in here and post his bike shots of his new ride.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Certainly not the most expensive ride on here, but I like my 2006 Portland, especially since I took off that girlie-man triple. 

I apologize for having H2O bottles that match the frame color, but hope that the mis-matched electrical tape (for the WIRED computer- have to save money somehow) compensates for it.


----------



## habitat (Mar 30, 2008)

*5.5 with Pro3 race tires*


----------

